# Looking for company that can rebuild engine, Dallas TX



## Quintus (Dec 3, 2009)

Like the title says. I am looking for a company who can rebuild my engine.

Because this saterday I was driving my car to Oklahoma and 4 hours on my way my engine started to make a strange noise and I feard the wurst and I ways right. Apparently my engine has a knocking rod? 
So it needs a rebuild engine 

So the car is currently in Guthrie, OK. Does anybody know a cheap way to get it to Dallas (I do not have a trailer or truck)? 
I am kinda desperate...

Thank you...


----------



## canadianGTO (Aug 8, 2009)

I believe the easiest and most cost effective would be rent an U-Haul Truck and trailer.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If it still runs, just with the rod knock, you may get by with just a crank kit, rings and gaskets. Depending of course what shape the cam and lifters/timing chain are in. With a failed bearing there will be trash all throughout the motor so a complete tear down and cleaning of the block is a given. Agree about the U-Haul. ^


----------



## Quintus (Dec 3, 2009)

First thanks for the quick responses, but the engine does still run.. So I hope it is still savable..

Does anybody know a (reliable) company who can take car of it?

And I am going to pick it up this friday am going to rent a trailer at u-haul (thanks for the tip)

Greetings,
Q


----------

